# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  مشکل FastReport با چاپگر HP 1320,1010,1200

## Mahdi_S_T

من برنامه ام با چاپگر hp1020 درست کار میکنه ولی وقتی با چاپگر hp1320 چاپ میگیرم یه قسمت از اطلاعات چاپ نمیشه و اندازه فونت چاپ رو هم تغییر میدهد . من مجبور شدم که برگه رو A3 تعریف کنم و فیلد ها را روی برگه چاپی جابجا کنم تا با چاپگر 1320 درست بشه ولی حالا که با 1320 درست میزنه باز با چاپگر 1020 مشکل داره و اندازه فونت ها رو بسیار بزرگ میکنه که یک سری اطلاعات از کاغذ چاپ بیرون میره ؟ ( فونت های مورد نظر هم نصبه )

اگه کسی این مشکل رو حل کرد ممنون میشم  اینجا مطرح کنه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

در چه ویندوزی برنامه اجرا می شود

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
من امروز کلیه چاپگرهای HP 1320,1010,1200 را با درایور HP LaserJet 2000 تست کردم و همه به خوبی جواب می دهند

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من در ویندوز ایکس پی درایور HP LaserJet 2000 رو نصب کردم ولی با چاپگر 1020 کار نمی کنه !

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

برای 1200 که درایور 2000 رو نصب کردم درست شد و چاپ رو صحیح زد اما 1020 رو نه ؟

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوستان حرفه ای !؟
بلاخره کسی توانست چاره این مشکل رو حل کنه ؟ تا چاپ  با همه چاپگرها سازگار باشه . من فکر می کردم که این مشکل در نسخه های بالاتر fastreport حل میشه ولی این طور نشد ( نسخه 3.23 )

من نمودونم پس دوستان برنامه هاشون رو با چه کامپوننت چاپی ارایه میدهند. که مشکل نداشته باشه .

----------

